# Beef Brisket Rub  Darn Tasty on Burnt Ends



## waucedah (Aug 27, 2013)

PATS BRISKET RUB

1/3-CUP BROWN SUGAR

¼ CUP COARSE GROUND BLACK PEPPER

¼ CUP TABLE SALT

¼ CUP PAPARIKA

¼ CUP ONION POWDER

1-TEASPOON CHILI POWDER

½ TEASPOON CAJUN SEASONING

½ TEASPOON GROUND OREGANO

½ TEASPOON GROUND MUSTARD

½ TEASPOON GROUND CAYENNE PEPPER

¼ TEASPOON GROUND ALLSPICE

¼ TEASPOON GROUND CUMIN

¼ TEASPOON GROUND CORRIANDER

MAKES SHY OF 2 CUPS     

STORE IN AIRTIGHT CONTAINER FOR WEEKS

STORE IN THE FREZZER FOR MONTHS.  KEEP TIME OUT OF FREZZER TO A MINIMUM

AUGUST 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the recipe. I have been thinking about smoking a couple of chuckies and I think I will give this a try.


----------



## waucedah (Nov 7, 2013)

*20lb fresh ham with shank  17 hours in UDS   then 7 hours in heavy foil in the oven*

*the UDS maintained temp for over 18 hours on one load of wood and charcoal*

*used the above rub turned out great  13 quarts of pulled pork/w cider vinegar finishing sauce in the freezer *

*might like these better than pork butt's*













IMG_0977.JPG



__ waucedah
__ Nov 7, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks delicious!


----------



## waucedah (Nov 23, 2013)

10 pounds Pork Loin

coated in mustard

same rub as above

wrapped in low sodium bacon

0n for the next 2 - 2.5 hours at 245   (MES)     17 degrees at the present time outdoors,  shooting for 155 degrees with wild cherry wood chunks













IMG_0008.JPG



__ waucedah
__ Nov 23, 2013


----------

